# does your belly feel like its beating like you heart?



## Sketcher

when I look down it even moves up an down with heart beat, like my hearts in there!
never noticed it before but can really feel it going baboom, baboom!


----------



## aley28

You're feeling your heartbeat in your stomach. :) If you put a finger on your pulse and lay on your back, you can feel your heart beating perfectly in rhythm with it.

It happens all the time, if you sit really still and watch your stomach, but I think a lot more women notice it during pregnancy because there's increased blood flow to the area, so perhaps the heartbeat-movement is stronger and more visible during pregnancy. Possible we also notice it more when pregnant because a lot of us tend to just lay on our back and watch our growing bumps, waiting to see the first big movements. :haha:


----------



## Cherrybinky

It will be your own heart beat hun. It can be felt and seen just above or slightly below your belly button and when youre pregnant its more prominent x


----------



## jess181989

Yes, I can feel my own heartbeat in my tummy as well sometimes! Its something to do with the increased blood flow we have during pregnancy. xx


----------



## Skippy54

I felt this in the bath today and I could see it. It was in rhythm with mine :) xx


----------



## Lingobird

Oh, me too! Its so weird to watch!


----------



## star_light

mine.....2....


----------



## Sketcher

haha yeah its strange, I didn't think it was baby, that would have been even stranger I think. 
I guess I'm noticing it more as I'm constantly staring at it when I lay down, encouraging the bump to appear!
thanks :)


----------



## jk28

Me too, my belly's got a little pulse!!

Jayne x


----------



## Sam182

I've always had this. It is strange!


----------



## xsadiex

I've had this loads too, it's funny isnt it!


----------



## xdxxtx

lol, there is an artery there that will pulsate as blood's being pumped through it. I feel that, too, and I always find it very fast on the doppler since my baby likes to hang out right next to it.

SCARED me the first time, though... I thought my baby's heart rate was 80 BPM... Then I moved over just 2 centimeters, and there it was, a 150 or so BPM heart rate... Ahh, much better. Hehehe


----------



## Maz1510

lol i have noticed this recently too, but i think it true probably cuz i spend more time aactually looking at my belly! lol. 

I have seen bumps doing the same thing to the fetal heart in labour before, its very odd.. the first time i saw it i wasnt sure if the women was about to convulse, it was quite prominent lol (baby student then) its very strange but oddly cool too!!

x


----------



## Zooy

thats really cool, I've noticed but haven't thought much about it!


----------



## AngelBunny

yeh mine does this. a lot of the time my whole body does it, i feel like a big pulsating jelly fish :sick:


----------

